# Should I take him?



## emilycdimartino (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a three month old hedgie that I've had for about 2 weeks now. My problem is that sometime in August, my boyfriend wants me to visit him in New Jersey, 6 hours away. I don't know if I should take him with me and strap him in his carrier, take him and keep him in his cage in my back seat and strap that in or to leave him at home with my dad, who would have to clean him poopy wheel every morning. 
My boyfriend is fine with me bringing him, I am just worried about the drive down and what I would do with him there. But I also don't want to leave him be for a week. I know my dad would be fine feeding him and I can clean his cage before and after the trip, its just the wheel. Also he is quilling, so I don't know if he could handle the trip, but I don't want to leave him for a week in case he becomes more afraid of me.


----------



## verucacherry (Jun 18, 2013)

Have you ever taken him in for a ride in the car before? It would be best to know whether your hedgie could care less about being in a car, or if the road noise and such will stress him out, then you can make a decision based on that. My hedgehog is just now used to car rides, (as her vet is 90 miles away) and she is 1.5 yrs old.


----------



## emilycdimartino (Jul 2, 2013)

He is fine in the car. He just likes to poop in his carrier when he first gets in, which i clean and then he goes again, and then he cuddles up and falls asleep underneath the papertowel i put down to catch his poop. But that is on the hour ride home. I feel like for 6 hours he wont sleep the whole time and he would be lying in piles of poop or that it might stress him out too much.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree about knowing for sure if hedgie gets car sick. I've read some do but my hedgie is not one of those and would be fine. If you travel during the day I would assume hedgie would sleep the whole way. Just be sure to watch temp in the car/cage. Not sure where you are driving from but also just be careful of legality laws. For example I would not risk driving through Pennsylvania AT ALL. Also maybe just check into vets nearby to where your boyfriend lives just in case something happens when you're there. If all that stuff checks out I would think you'd be fine to bring him along.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I took my girls to Mississippi, which is an 8 hour car ride. I had the same decision to make. Leave them home with dad, or take them with me. My girls did fine in the car. Slept the whole way. I took pop up dog kennels for temporary cages when we got there and tons and tons of paper towels and bedding for the car. Ivy did poop a lot the first hour but then she settled in and relaxed.

It really depends on your hedgie. If you think he will be ok on the car ride, then take him but only you can know that.


----------

